# In Wall Garden as Filtration?



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody tried building an In Wall Garden that cycles water from tank?

















Floating idea of building one over my tanks - : )


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've only seen one in person and that was at guildford mall, and I'm sure they don't cycle the water from a fish tank.

I have no clue how much it would cost to set up, but I think that would be an EXTREMELY cool project to see develop!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I think I posted before, but similar aquaponic idea. The picture and video took almost year and half ago.. the plants are growing everywhere now.
My business partner's dad was a manufacturer for artificial aquarium deco 25 years ago and now he is using the similar idea made those "rocks" with special coating to prevent toxic like most of in-market one does. It makes it much lighter and easier to install on your wall without worrying it might fell and crack the tank.
sorry for the crappy phone camera ahead, hope it didn't hurt your eyes =D.


And here is a raw video from my phone.
[video]http://vid706.photobucket.com/albums/ww66/oyf709/BA743647-B612-4361-A16B-78ECE0377469-20229-00000E5FCD0C677B_zps38f6c833.mp4[/video]

Very cool idea tho for sure


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

They come in Panels.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Water Pump pushes up water and it trickles back down - via copper like pipes.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

you have to look into hydroponic Kim. You also need lots of light for plant as well. But you really need to know what you are doing, once the root die its go down hill real fast so I wouldn't risk it with aro and just stick with water change .

Have a dream flower garden all year round! - Flowers Gallery

http://www.flowersgallery.net/galle...Have-a-dream-flower-garden-all-year-round.png


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Copper pipes I would not recommend those


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Copper kills fish. You would end up with an expensive in-wall garden and no fish.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

It more likely will increase humidity in a room significantly


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

High humidity & high evaporation = rot in your walls & a major disaster (i.e. black mold). And yes, I'm MR. DOOM & GLOOM on this thread. Must be the lack of sleep lately.

Anthony:bigsmile:


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems to be a great idea for an outdoor pond & fountain set up.


----------

